# ShadowSD12 for CSS SD12 Subduction



## planet10 (May 27, 2007)

Hi,

A while back i posted a teaser on the Shadow SD12 Nagaoka-style BVR... i have finally got the documents posted. It hasn't been built yet, but designs that have been, and were designed using the same methodology have proven to mirror the sims well.










http://homepage.mac.com/tlinespeakers/FH/download/ShadowSD12-NBVR-0v9-map.pdf

off this page http://www.frugal-horn.com/spawn.html

I will also be finishing up the SD12 BIB & TL soon.

dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

I am very interested in how this turns out. It looks really unique. Please keep us posted.


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

Correct me if im wrong but it looks to be a rear loaded horn (commonly known as a scoop) I will be the first to admit i lack knowledge but rear loaded horns have significant problems associated with their design, for example the phase interaction between the sound wave in front of and behind the driver.

Throughout the 70 and 80's scoops were very common and are still associated with 'that' early DnB sound as well as Disco. Some people like scoops and others don't. Can i ask what driver you are using?
Obviously its intended purpose will be for music as scoops usable frequency range is really only from 30 to 70hz. Having a side firing mouth is likely to add to phase cancelation issues. 

Make sure the driver you use has a high compliance (e.g. a pro audio woofer) you will also need a high pass filter set around 30hz otherwise the driver will 'unload', be sure to keep us posted and some photos would be nice :T


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice enclosure, I wanna see the complete model once your done with it thanks!


----------

